# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  So worried :O(

## jordan1985

Hi, I'm Christina. I'm 25 years old and I had never had a problem with hair loss until recently. I have two children ages 2 1/2 and 8 months I never really had any trouble with hair loss after my 2 1/2 year old was born but this time after my daughter was born I went on birth control pills (yasmin) for about 3 months. My hair started to fall out right in the front of my head and it is thin all over. 
I stopped taking them 3 months ago and as I was warned my hair started falling out more mainly just above the forehead. I feel lost I'm not even sure where to start. Start Rogaine? See a doctor and if so what kind? I'm starting to get really concerned because I'm starting to be able to see my scalp. Thank you for your support and guidance in advance.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

You probably should seek the advice a hair restoration physician. It really sound like your hair loss is pregnancy/hormone related. Female genetic hair loss usually occurs in patients much older than yourself and generally takes place at a much slower pace. The sooner you figure out what is going on the better chance you will have of slowing down the process and hopefully reversing it and getting back some of the density you once had.

----------


## Busyasdmom

Check out my post...it is right after yours in the intro section.  I have the same thing going on too!  I am seeing results with thymuskin.

----------

